# 12" MTX Thunder 8000 Subwoofers (T81244A)



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


I am posting this for someone I know


Great deal on some good subs


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I am running a single 8000-12" right now, great sub. I messaged your buddy, full specs are available here: MTX Car Audio - 2001 Thunder 8000 Subwoofers


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Probably the last good subs MTX ever made


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Those are nice. Wow it had a $100 BIN and the bids are at $76 with over 3 days to go. Doh.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

it's already up to $100 haha


----------



## theeaudioboy (Jun 3, 2011)

the MTX 8000 series are great subs ! i know i have 4x 12"s and 8x 15"s !!! but the 9500s are even more better they slam hard and put up good #'s !!! i tryed 2x 9500 15"s and they did awesome ! but i love the looks of the 8000's and they slam as well still beat people locally with them for fun !!!


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

WRX2010 said:


> Those are nice. Wow it had a $100 BIN and the bids are at $76 with over 3 days to go. Doh.


LOL he had a $100 BIN and they went for 255. Bet hes laughing his ass off right now


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Wasn't expecting that. I threw a couple of bids in, but did not think they would go for that much. Never can tell with Ebay. I picked up a 12" 8000 with a vented box for $80 locally a while back. Great sub.


----------

